# The Journey Begins



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Most of you have probably seen a pic of my 1963 Willys Jeep. Well I always said once I retired I was going to fix it up. Well it has begun, I am going to line the tub with a bed liner material, redo most of the wiring, do some body work and then paint it myself. I have already put all new leaf springs,shocks and body bushings. Here is one pic of the Jeep the way it was after me giving it hell for almost 20 yrs, its all original except the 12 volt system.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Go git em!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, thats quite the project you got there

if i lived near you i would offer to help with the wiring

electrical was one of my specialties when i was a tech,and one of things i really enjoyed doing on vehicles

any mechanic can turn wrenches,but it takes a skilled tech to do electrical work


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, I have always enjoyed fixing old things up. A few years back I took two old golf carts and built them up for off road ,atv tires, suspension and a lift kit and did the wiring for the lights on both of them. Now they mostly sit in the other garage unless the wife takes one out now and then. This is a little bigger project but I do have the time now, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

off road golf carts

now thems my kind of carts


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will try and get them out and post a pic.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great project indeed.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Now that is gonna be a sweet ride! All you'll have to do is point in the direction and it'll do the rest.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck with your rebuild project. I have a 53 Ford sitting out back that is going to be my retirement project (was the wife's dad's truck). It is going to need to be stripped down to the frame and start over.

Now an off road golf carts would be cool to see. I have wanted to get a 4 wheeler for coyote hunting. Wife says I don't need one (I walk to a couple of the place I hunt). Now a golf cart on the other hand maybe she wouldn't object, as I do have a set of golf clubs some where around here. I think they are in the garage in the corner. Soup it up and turn it into an off road unit? Heck ya, good idea.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see it finnished Ed.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have done the jeep rebuild thing a couple of times and found the wiring harness was easy with on of the after market prewired kits, I was glad I did that. I have a 65 and 67 setting around that I want to get rid of because of not enough time to do everything I want. Best of luck to you of the rebuild, I wish I was there to watch it come along. Post lots of pictures.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, here are the off road golf cart pics. I said a few years back I built them, well it was more like 2004, lol

I figured it out cause I used mine for hunting before I bought my artic cat (jeep was down with broken clutch and bad brake lines)

First pics are my wifes cart and she still drives it about once a week. My just sets there, I did start it about a month ago.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, lots of lights too lite up the neighborhood.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed them are bad ass

how can you not drive yours more often

that is seriously a cool ride


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

We use to ride them every where, and I would leave the house to hunt deer and drive miles from the house, they are both gas engines and hardly use any gas at all. My is licensed for the road also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a nice project on the Jeep. The nice thing about them is every part is available on the market. The wife just bought me a new truck(I guess she likes me still), I think she has an ulterior motive. She misses her Jeep, (JK with 3" lift and 35's on it),and I'm pretty sure she wants another one. I think we'll go with a 2 door this time.

Them golf cars will cruise around pretty good in the outback. You did a nice job on them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Love bringing the old stuff back to life.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Love bringing the old stuff back to life.


 So true, there is still hope for some of us!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok here are some new pics of the old Jeep. Still have a few touch ups on the paint to do and get the back seat cushion redone. The inside turned out better than I hoped for and the paint is so-so., it is metallic gun metal grey. Put all new switches with carbon fiber covers for the wipers, aux gas, dome and backup lights. New pads for the clutch and gas pedals plus new boots for the shifter on the transmission and the transfer case.Found black and grey outdoor floor mats that fit the back area perfectly and also one cut in half, fit just right for the front on each side.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Real nice work there Ed on the jeep and golf carts.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i'll be

you got that in shape right quick like

looks real nice Ed,good job

i like the classic wrangler wheels on her to


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...Looks Great Ed...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I fixed up a golf cart once so my daughter could take horsemanship lessons.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

nothing close to your Jeep Ed...what was the last pic of your Jeep? it didn't show up on my phone, just a blurrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric , it is a pic of the dash . That golf cart looks like an ez-go around same year as mine.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed on the jeep, congrats.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric , it is a pic of the dash . That golf cart looks like an ez-go around same year as mine.


 Ok I'll try to look again... it's an e-z go, i don't remember what year Ed... it wasn't that e-z to get it going...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats really nice, just the brakes to do yet??


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

what yr 52-53 ?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sweet re-do prairiewolf

short, that's a beauty what does she weigh in at 5200 lbs.???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on the Jeep Ed, that was quick !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Must be the 4 drs that are throwing me off on the year. I had a 49 Mercury coupe and 52 Buick and its body style looks more like the Buick. Great looking car no matter !!!! My Jeep has a little over 81,000 original miles on it and have replaced everything you have but the fuel lines, but I have replaced the fuel pump. If you ever need to clean out the gas tank I have a very simple way and it will look like a brand new tank inside, works on any gas tank !!

Didn't seem quick to me, lol

I also took both front fenders and the front grill off before painting, the wiring wasn't as bad as it looked. It just needed sorting and tying groups of wires together. On the dash I relocated the switches and filled old holes, it even had a 3" hole in the dash where I think someone had a tach that I filled. All the toggle switches have a red led light and carbon fiber safety covers on them. Now I need to sell a few more calls, so I can get that cushion redone, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Ed..I seen the dash this morning...now get back to call making.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good job on the jeep. You will get many more hunts out of that one.


----------

